
Ask HN: Slow ML Library Compilation Time - tjingrant
Did anyone notice that it is extremely slow to compile Tensorflow from source? It takes multiple tens of minutes for me to compile from source on a decently configured server machine and virtually forever on my Macbook Pro. Results are similar&#x2F;on the same order of magnitude for Caffe2. Is it just me or is it the same for everyone else? Is there any ways around it?
======
PaulHoule
You are now a systems programmer. Join the Club.

